# anyone ever see this?



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
It has been a bad summer for my girls. I am hoping that someone here may have experience with this. I am specifically writing about Ginger now. She went to the bay beach with my husband and our other dog Flash. The next day we noticed a circular bump on her side. She never itches or licks this bump. My husband said the green head flies were very bad. I assumed she was bitten by a fly or another bug. I do not have pictures of the initial bump but it was an unusual bump because it was raised around the edges in a circle but the center was flat. Like a reverse branding in cattle. After about a week, I had to take Flash to the vet for another skin issue / allergies and asked the vet about how long a bug bite should heal in Ginger. It was not going away and getting worse. She said it could take approx a week but I could try benadryl at home. 50 mg twice a day. The benadryl did nothing so a week later I took her in for a vet visit. I started suspecting ringworm or another fungus. Vet did the blue light test (negative) Was very concerned at how this bump looked and is thinking it might be better to removed surgically (worried about lymphoma) if not cleared up with meds. Gave us an antibiotic / steriod ointment and prenisone tabs. The bump started going away. But when prednisone was tapered and stopped the inflammation returned with little bumps inside the initial red bump. Vet visit for follow up approximately 1 week or so after prednisone. I had also started doing epsom salt soaks about 4 days prior to second vet visit. Never had thought to try it before. The epsom soaks caused almost bloody blister pustules to develop. Vet doesn't think lump is favorable for a needle aspiration. Feels removal may still be best. Takes pictures to send to other vet associates for ideas and does another trial of prednisone. With this round of prednisone, I stopped all topical ointment and skin soaks. Prednisone reduces all inflammation and pustules resolve but when tapering prednisone the bumps have started to return. We are currently on the every other day prednisone and I think this will continue for about a week. I really don't know what to do. I don't think there is any way this can be a cancer. I feel it has to be related to this beach visit or a bug bite. But I don't know why it is not healing. I keep asking if it could be some type of strange germ or bug from the marshy swampy tidal bay waters. Vet messaged me a few days ago asking for progress report and said that the concensus from vet associates is to remove also. I know alot of people might be thinking. second opinion. But you have to understand that I like our vet very much. She has saved my cat's life twice over now. Allows me to do medical treatments and such at home to help reduce vet costs. And really takes time for me and my concerns. My husband thinks we should just cut it out also. But I am concerned that doing so will not give us an answer. 
Pics included from start until now. 
Thanks for your time and input!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you don't want to go the surgery route just yet, have your vet recommend a dermatologist. 
I've had bumps removed from my dogs, and they healed quickly.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Mlg, 
IMO it does look like a skin cancer... even looks like some I have had removed off of myself... I would vote for removal and do a biopsy. It is probably the only way to be sure.
Thank you for sharing, and please keep us in the loop.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. I was surprised to hear you also think it looks like skin cancer. After searching the forums last night I found someone who posted a picture back in march of an identical bump we have now. But it seems they have not returned for a followup. I am very curious to know the outcome. Their vet initially started treating for ringworm. Our vet said ringworm negative. Plus she said it would get worse on prednisone if it was ringworm. And ours looked better while on medicine. Oh well, I guess we will finish our medicine and then have our follow up appt in 2 weeks and see then.


----------



## gracie101215 (Dec 16, 2015)

This looks EXACTLY like the ringworm Gracie had when she come to us as a small pup. We took pictures everyday and the progression is exactly the same. As soon as we got the proper diagnosis (ringworm tests take a week or so to detect from skin scrape) we treated with over the counter lotrimin (or any other anti-fungul cream) and it went away within a couple of weeks. The hair grew back over the course of another month or so.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you, Gracie,
I, too, thought it was ringworm after the "bug bite" was not healing. However, the vet said that it is contagious and that it would have spread to our other dog and even us. She did the UV light test and said that was negative. We did not do any skin scrapings though. She also said that with prednisone, if it was fungal it would have gotten much worse. So, I don't know. I have to admit that I did use the over the counter lotrimin cream for 2 weeks while I also used her topical antibiotic / steroid cream. But did not notice much improvement. 

How long would you say it took for the fungal infection to resolve for your dog? Greater than 2 weeks? I have stopped using the lotrimin cream. All topical treatments actually. And am only giving the prednisone now. She mentioned we could do a skin scrape. But then she never did take the scraping. I wonder if she will do that before we do surgery.


----------



## gracie101215 (Dec 16, 2015)

It took weeks to clear up which seemed like forever ! I wish I had the pictures with me so I could show you just how similar hers was. You need to be persistent with the cream - twice daily and make sure she doesn't lick it off. It never spread to us or any other dog either. I don't know anything about the prednisone treatment but if they are saying it would have gotten worse then maybe using at the same time was counter-productive? Just a thought. No expert here. I do know that we were given a topical steroid cream as well when they didn't know yet it was ringworm and it did absolutely nothing. The lotrimin alone did the trick.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello all,
I just wanted to give an update. Last week we had 3 punch biopsies performed and we just got a final report of it being a fungal infection. Vet said that the recommendation is for oral antifungal and that topical ointment is ineffective. (why it didn't clear up when I used it for 2 weeks) Crazy, but so glad we have an answer now!


----------

